# [FS] Ext4 est officiel

## Trevoke

http://www.kr.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.19-rc1/2.6.19-rc1-mm1/announce.txt

Woot..  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

Et ca apporte quoi concrètement ? 

Y'aurra moyen de convertir sa partoche ext3 en ext4 ou faudra obligatoirement sauvegarder/formater/replacer ?

----------

## Enlight

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Et ca apporte quoi concrètement ? 
> 
> 

 

Le design d'xFS 15 ans après...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Et ca apporte quoi concrètement ? 
> 
>  
> 
> Le design d'xFS 15 ans après...  

 

avec ou sans les pertes de données et les perfs minables ?   :Cool: 

----------

## Intruder

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avec ou sans les pertes de données et les perfs minables ?  

 

Heu si tu parles de XFS, il est loin d'avoir des perfs minables *experience inside*

Pour les pertes de données là je ne peux rien dire, il y a seulement 3 semaines que j'ai certain serveur de production

qui tournent avec XFS ...

----------

## Enlight

faudrait arreter de confondre pertes de données et effacement par mesure de prévention. Quand aux perfs, je crois qu'il n'ya plus grand chose à prouver.

Et comme je l'ai déjà dit ça peut concerner uniquement les fichiers modifiés ou crées il y'a moins de 3 secondes (valeur changeable via sysctl pour les paranos).

 *Quote:*   

> Ext3dev / Ext4
> 
> Another extension to the ext filesystem has been proposed, which will be called ext3dev while in development, and ext4 when stabilized. A couple of proposed features of this extension are delayed allocation, higher resolution timestamps[4], and support for larger volumes and file sizes.[5] More information is available at the ext3/ext4 development wiki.[6]

 

sachant qu'en plus le dir_index (une des dernières améliorations d'ext3)consiste à chercher les entrées dans un repertoire aux moyen de B+trees... devine quel FS à lancé tout ça en 91... tient et sur le wiki de dev d'ext4 je vois qu'ils veulent utiliser de extents au lieu de maps... reiser4 nous à déjà fait le coup y'a peu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

sinon cf mon dernier post dans le DOW des fs.

----------

## Trevoke

Ici on parle seulement de Ext4, pas de Troll, hein! Retour au debat officiel pour troller.  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Intruder wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   
> 
> avec ou sans les pertes de données et les perfs minables ?   
> 
> Heu si tu parles de XFS, il est loin d'avoir des perfs minables *experience inside*
> ...

 

non je deconne c'était juste un troll pour voir Enlight exploser en vol   :Laughing:  et pouvoir lui dire après que je me basais sur les specs du XFS d'il y a 15 ans

pour les pertes de données je me range d'ailleurs de son coté, mon portable a vécu plusieurs coupures sans soucis, j'ai rarement vu un fs aussi serein après une panne de jus 

par contre pour les perfs... je galère à mort avec les emerge et tout ce qui touche aux petits fichiers en général, c'est très agaçant

mais bon j'arrête là le off

@Trevoke: fais gaffe, avec des posts comme le dernier tu vas finir modo

----------

## Intruder

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non je deconne c'était juste un troll pour voir Enlight exploser en vol   et pouvoir lui dire après que je me basais sur les specs du XFS d'il y a 15 ans
> 
> 

 

Et j'ai marché les deux pieds dedans ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Intruder wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   
> 
> non je deconne c'était juste un troll pour voir Enlight exploser en vol   et pouvoir lui dire après que je me basais sur les specs du XFS d'il y a 15 ans
> 
>  
> ...

 

ermf   :Embarassed:  edit : logbufs=8 devrait améliorer les perfs sur petits fichiers.Last edited by Enlight on Wed Oct 11, 2006 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> @Trevoke: fais gaffe, avec des posts comme le dernier tu vas finir modo

 

Et on ne veut surtout pas cela, n'est-ce pas?  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   @Trevoke: fais gaffe, avec des posts comme le dernier tu vas finir modo 
> 
> Et on ne veut surtout pas cela, n'est-ce pas? 

 

tu serais le premier malheureux si tu pouvais plus troller! Quand on voit comment les 3 actuels doivent ronger leur frein parfois  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ca n'empechait pas TGL, hein..

(j'dis c'que j'veux, il est pu modo, na!)

Remarque t'as raison, l'horreur, une laisse au cou et tout, faut que je sois gentil avec tout le monde..

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ca n'empechait pas TGL, hein..
> 
> (j'dis c'que j'veux, il est pu modo, na!)
> 
> Remarque t'as raison, l'horreur, une laisse au cou et tout, faut que je sois gentil avec tout le monde..

 

C'est pas fait pour toi : preuve à l'appui alors que j'étais tout tout newb   :Very Happy:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1704187-highlight-.html#1704187

----------

## Trevoke

Bah quoi.. C'etait drole non?

----------

## Enlight

M'sieur, Si M'sieur!

----------

## blasserre

```
Trevoke # TROLLBACK
```

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pas drole parce que je comprends pas  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

c'est du FQL :

j'annulais ma transaction précédente qui a conduit à une corruption de thread

----------

## Trevoke

Mais c'est quoi FQL ? 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Sachant que de toute facon, le thread c'est un thread de news, pas necessairement grand-chose a discuter  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Sachant que de toute facon, le thread c'est un thread de news, pas necessairement grand-chose a discuter 

 C'est sûr qu'après les postcount++ complètement OFF il n'y a plus grand chose à dire ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bah... D'apres ce que j'ai lu, ext4 c'est comme ext3 mais y a des options de plus.

Youpi.

----------

## PabOu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bah... D'apres ce que j'ai lu, ext4 c'est comme ext3 mais y a des options de plus.
> 
> Youpi.

 

ext4, c'est de l'ext3.5 quoi ?

----------

## Trevoke

Mais non, c'est pas AD&D.

Je dirai que ext4 est a ext3 ce que ext3 est a ext2...  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Oui et non, en fait tu as la possibilité d'utiliser une approche par extents plutôt que par blocs, c'est un changement assez important niveau design, mais le truc c'est qu'une fois utilisée, cette option fait perdre la compatibilité avec ext3.

Celà dit, vivement qu'ils managent l'espace libre avec des extents également et qu'ils nous mettent les delayed allocations, ça devrait devenir assez appréciable en matière de perfs, par contre là à mon avis, la compatibilité passera deirectement à la trappe.

Bref et vivement aussi qu'on ait un FS qui en finisse avec la journalisation...

----------

## Trevoke

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Oui et non, en fait tu as la possibilité d'utiliser une approche par extents plutôt que par blocs, c'est un changement assez important niveau design, mais le truc c'est qu'une fois utilisée, cette option fait perdre la compatibilité avec ext3..

 

Bon, je me tais  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> vivement aussi qu'on ait un FS qui en finisse avec la journalisation...

 

Il y a quoi comme méthode alternative ? (à part bien sûr le système de "non-journalisation" d'ext2!  :Wink:  )

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   vivement aussi qu'on ait un FS qui en finisse avec la journalisation... 
> 
> Il y a quoi comme méthode alternative ? (à part bien sûr le système de "non-journalisation" d'ext2!  )

 

Deja que mon niveau en FS était "faible", je ne sais plus quoi penser.

J'en étais resté à Ext3 c'est cool car c'est du ext2 Journalisé mais Enlight nous laisse à penser que la journalisation c'est pas top!

Warum ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   vivement aussi qu'on ait un FS qui en finisse avec la journalisation... 
> 
> Il y a quoi comme méthode alternative ? (à part bien sûr le système de "non-journalisation" d'ext2!  )

 

l'atomicité est justement une alternative, en fait le principe c'est que lors d'une modification d'un type de donnée, on ne va pas écraser l'ancien, on fait comme si on créeait cette nouvelle donnée pour la première fois, et une fois que toutes les opérations ont été effectuées avec consistence, on abandonne l'ancienne donnée au profit de la nouvelle. C'est un autre moyen de garantir la consistence des données.

Si tu veux basiquement pour updater des données y'a 4 opération à faire :

-> modification des blocks de données en soi

-> modification de structures gardant en mémoire les blocs libres ou non sur le disque (si par exemple on en a libéré ou au contraire utilisé de nouveaux)

-> modification de l'inode en bonne et due forme

-> ajout d'une entrée dans le journal pour chacune des opérations précitées ou seulement certaines selon le design.

Si tu veux faire du full journaling par exemple ext3 (edit : option data=journal) va faire comme suit :

1) les 3 structures sont préparées dans le journal (donc en début de partition)

2) On les copie une a une a leur véritable destination. (en écrasant donc les précédentes versions de ces données)

donc si on crashe pendant 1) l'opération est invalidée et le journal trashé, les choses restent comme avant l'opération

si on crashe après 1) et avant la fin du 2) on a tout ce qu'il faut dans le journal pour finir la transaction.

L'approche reiser4 est inspirée de WAFL, ils disent que c'est un journalisation mais niveau design c'est bien au dessus.

1) On se trouve les endroits libres pour écrire les données (delayed allocation)

2) on marque ces zones comme étant des zones "journal"

3) On y place les structures

4) On déclare que les zones ne sont plus des zones de journal et que l'les zones correspondant aux anciennes données sont renvoyées à l'espace libre.

La seule vulnérabilité c'est l'étape 4) mais ça consiste "juste" à changer quelques pointeurs, c'est vraiment très très bref et ça peut se retrouver au fsck. Et en gros on vient de s'octroyer la même sécurité que le full journaling, mais la différence c'est qu'on n'écrit pas 2 fois nos données.

Comme dit reiser4 apelle ça un journal dynamique mais ça n'a plus grand chose d'un journal.Last edited by Enlight on Fri Oct 13, 2006 1:18 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Enlight

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   vivement aussi qu'on ait un FS qui en finisse avec la journalisation... 
> 
> Il y a quoi comme méthode alternative ? (à part bien sûr le système de "non-journalisation" d'ext2!  ) 
> 
> Deja que mon niveau en FS était "faible", je ne sais plus quoi penser.
> ...

 

Simple, chaque opération demande des écritures sur le journal, les données peuvent être partout (d'ailleurs le but c'est de grouper données et métadonnées pour la perf), le journal est en début de partition du coup tes têtes font seek sur seek de l'un à l'autre.

edit : Attention je dis la journalisation c'est pas top car en 2006 on peut garantir la même sécurité sans y laisser autant de plumes en matière de perfs.

----------

## ghoti

@Enlight : merci pour ces explications  :Smile: 

Maintenant je commence à partager ton impatience !  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Oui et non, en fait tu as la possibilité d'utiliser une approche par extents plutôt que par blocs, c'est un changement assez important niveau design, mais le truc c'est qu'une fois utilisée, cette option fait perdre la compatibilité avec ext3.. 
> 
> Bon, je me tais 

 

Ben c'est super simple en fait; dans un cas l'inode (au sens du file system pas du VFS) à une structure qui lui permets de stocker toutes les infos accessibles via un stat suivies de tous les blocs qui composent ton fichier (les blocs du file system donc 4ko en général), dans l'autre c'est suivi de descripteurs d'extents.

donc sans extents en gros on a : bloc 444,445,446,447,550,551[...]620,...

avec extents en gros tu dis un extent de 4 blocs qui demarre à 444, un extent de 70 blocs qui commence à 550...

Plus le fichier et gros, plus le gain de lecture des infos est grand donc c'est plus scalable, en revanche je concède que dire bloc 750 ou un extent de 1 bloc commençant à 750 là on perds un poil...

Par contre pour que le gain de performance des extents soit optimal il faut un minimum de fragmentation.

Bref donc la une première étape franchie, les fichiers peuvent être décrit au moyen d'extents, la suivante sera surement de décrire l'espace libre au moyen d'extents.Last edited by Enlight on Fri Oct 13, 2006 1:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Je me demande juste pourquoi tout ca n'est pas dans le DoW ...

Bon, j'ai compris, faut que JE trolle parce que personne d'autre ne le fait. Ca va, ca va, j'assume.

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je me demande juste pourquoi tout ca n'est pas dans le DoW ...
> 
> Bon, j'ai compris, faut que JE trolle parce que personne d'autre ne le fait. Ca va, ca va, j'assume.

 

Je me demande s'il vaudrait pas mieux les merger, en effet. Comme quoi les Dows devraient être plus violents, c'est grace à blasserre que c'est parti en latte "pour de vrai"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Mais non, c'est pas AD&D.

 

Raaah, je ne peux m'empêcher de relever ce troll... :-D

AD&D ca ne va pas plus loin que la version 2 ! Et donc, c'est pas bien d'encore parler avec ce "mot" pour D&D 3(.5)

rappel : D&D 1, AD&D, AD&D 2, D&D 3, D&D3.5

----------

## blasserre

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Je me demande juste pourquoi tout ca n'est pas dans le DoW ...
> 
> Bon, j'ai compris, faut que JE trolle parce que personne d'autre ne le fait. Ca va, ca va, j'assume. 
> 
> Je me demande s'il vaudrait pas mieux les merger, en effet. Comme quoi les Dows devraient être plus violents, c'est grace à blasserre que c'est parti en latte "pour de vrai"  

 

je prépare dores et dèja mon premier TIP : troller utile 

---> []

----------

## Enlight

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   Je me demande juste pourquoi tout ca n'est pas dans le DoW ...
> 
> Bon, j'ai compris, faut que JE trolle parce que personne d'autre ne le fait. Ca va, ca va, j'assume. 
> 
> Je me demande s'il vaudrait pas mieux les merger, en effet. Comme quoi les Dows devraient être plus violents, c'est grace à blasserre que c'est parti en latte "pour de vrai"   
> ...

 

LMAO, à placer en sticky

----------

## titoucha

Ben après tes explications @Enlight je comprend un peu mieux les FS   :Very Happy: 

Par contre je ne sais plus quel FS choisir   :Confused: 

----------

## Darkael

Bizarrement, la sortie de ext4 a lieu à peu près en même temps que l'arrestation de Hans Reiser cette semaine... y'aurait il un complot des devs du kernel?

----------

## CryoGen

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Bizarrement, la sortie de ext4 a lieu à peu près en même temps que l'arrestation de Hans Reiser cette semaine... y'aurait il un complot des devs du kernel?

 

 :Laughing: 

J'imagine bien sur la ML => "ok les gars, ce soir c'est le grand soir ! On va éliminer HAns Reiser de notre chemin et plus rien ne pourra nous arrêter, le monde est à nous   :Twisted Evil:  "

(off => ton avatar c'est "saber" de Fate Stay Night ?)

----------

## nost4r

Il est possible aujourd'hui de mettre sa partoche principale en ext4 ?

----------

## Dumble

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Il est possible aujourd'hui de mettre sa partoche principale en ext4 ?

 

Ca dépend si tu as des tendances suicidaires ou non.

----------

## dapsaille

Y'as moyen de troller la ?   :Laughing: 

 ha mince j'arrive après les lancers .... disqualifié ... zut

 Sinon bah je tenterais bien une install ext4 moi .. ha non mince j'ai dit plus de gentoo .... grmblmlmblml 

 bon pour ceux qui savent je tient encore le coup :p

----------

## Enlight

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> Il est possible aujourd'hui de mettre sa partoche principale en ext4 ?

 

Non Non Non et Non!!!! tant que c'est "instable" ça s'appele ext3dev, quand c'est correct ça devient ext4. Après pour l'instant c'est que dans les mm, mais les mm ça a d'autres raisons de faire peur. pour l'instant ext4 c'est ext3 avec la possibilité d'utiliser des extents au lieu de map pour garder la trace d'un fichier. Si ça explose juste pour ça, honnetement ça craint pour l'avenir.

Par contre très clairement, à chaque amélioration, si on veut en profiter, faudra refaire une migration complete (pas obligatoirement reformatage selon l'update, mais au moins déplacer toutes les données avant de les remettre en place).

edit : Le quote de Dumble autours de celui de nost4r a disparu... j'ai pas d'explication mais bon, histoire que ça  reste cohérent je le précise.Last edited by Enlight on Sat Oct 14, 2006 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nost4r

euh c'est quoi un mm ?

----------

## Delvin

un MarshMallow?

ok, je ---> [ ]

----------

## guilc

 *nost4r wrote:*   

> euh c'est quoi un mm ?

 

"mm" c'est l'"identifiant" en 2 lettres d'Andrew Morton, qui maintient la branche expérimentale du kernel 2.6, d'ou le nom de cette branche, la branche -mm  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref et vivement aussi qu'on ait un FS qui en finisse avec la journalisation...

 

moi qui trouvait que la journalisation c'était une belle avancée...   :Shocked: 

c'est quoi l'étape suivante ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   
> 
> Bref et vivement aussi qu'on ait un FS qui en finisse avec la journalisation... 
> 
> moi qui trouvait que la journalisation c'était une belle avancée...  
> ...

 

Lis le 1er post d'Enlight tout en haut de la page  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lis le 1er post d'Enlight tout en haut de la page 

 

quelle belle explication ! très clair, merci bcp Enlight !

----------

## Scullder

Un peu plus d'info ici où on apprend que les développeurs vont essayer de stabiliser ext4 dans les 6 à 9 prochains mois, et d'autres choses avec des liens toussa :

http://kerneltrap.org/node/7224

----------

